# Water in Floor Vents



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

The water wont travel up.

Its from one of several sources
1 - The rain, leaking in and down into the vents
2 - Plumbing leak, leaking down and into the vents
3 - someone spilled something and is not owning up to it
4 - Condensation, condensation forms when you have a cold AC vent, that is uninsulated, in contact with moist humid air (Think cold beer on a hot day, moisture on outside of bottle/can)

If you were running your AC I would suspect #4. if not running your system then I suspect #1.


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like another reason to dislike slab houses. Yea, if the ground is saturated from over abundance of rain that could be your problem. It may be possible to prevent it in the future with regrading the back yard and french drains to redirect the water around the house if topography allows. Then again OK isn't noted for their high rain fallit maybe a once in thirty or fifty year event.​


----------



## dfedele84 (May 9, 2007)

thanks for all of the suggestions. I had a professional come over to look at it and he said that due to the ground being so saturated that the water if finding any place to go including through pipes that may have small cracks here or there. he told me that the level of water was not dangerous and had since receded down. I soaked up the rest of the water and used an antibacterial spray to hopefully kill any mold that may have grown.


----------

